# Devil spider monkey eats womans fingers in zoo attack



## Specialist Wildlife (Feb 1, 2008)

Devil spider monkey eats woman’s fingers in zoo attack | The Sun |Irish Sun|Irish News


----------



## viperdan (Sep 15, 2011)

Specialist Wildlife said:


> Devil spider monkey eats woman’s fingers in zoo attack | The Sun |Irish Sun|Irish News


Ouch... 

There is a big sign on the cage saying not to put fingers in there.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Exaggeration much?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

THAT'S A WOMAN???:gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

That woman is an idiot, got what was coming to her...


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not even convinced that that's a woman :hmm:


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

You put your podgey, sausage-looking fingers in a monkey cage, you don't get to complain when a monkey thinks they're sausages.


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

So this woman is entitled to money for being bitten by a monkey which she was trying to feed, despite the warnings? Maybe I could get a few hundred grand if I break into a lion enclosure and dance around in a Lady Gaga style meat dress?


----------



## PaulJack (Jun 15, 2012)

"She has since lost her job, needs help looking after herself and is now terrified of animals."
I wonder what she/he did for a job for them to loose it after loosing the tip of its's fingers :eek4:
And needs help looking after herself? they make out like shes lost her brain...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It makes you wonder how one-armed men can climb Everest, if she can't even do anything for herself after the loss of 2 fingers! :gasp:

That's someone looking to make herself some money!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

feorag said:


> It makes you wonder how one-armed men can climb Everest, if she can't even do anything for herself after the loss of 2 fingers! :gasp:
> 
> That's someone looking to make herself some money!


Technically it's just the one finger as she still has half of each..... 
There should be enough of a barrier up so people can't get bitten like this although there's always smart peolple like the lady who climbed 2 safety barriers to be hugged by a polar bear. 
I do think it's down to the zoo/petshop though as it would of been avoidable, can't just rely on people having common sense these days especially if she was told he was friendly he's still a wild animal at the end of the day which requires a dwal.


----------



## Marcus_anthony24 (Sep 2, 2007)

Will she sue Mcdonalds for making her fat? wills she sue maxfactor for not making her beautiful? If the monkey gets indigestion from eating her fingers can the monkey claim? Where will it all end?

Marcus


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

> Will she sue Mcdonalds for making her fat?


that's already happened to :lol2:


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

did anyone actually read the article??
She was given a bag of nuts to feed the monkeys and told to feed them from her fingers (not just throw them in) the staff cant say "dont put your fingers near them" and then say "feed them like this". 
yes there is obvious exaggeration on her part, theres no way she needs help with her care when she only lost less than half of each the two fingers. However the owners and staff should definately be held responsible too, she was just feeding them in the way they had told her to.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

But was it this particular enclosure and these particular monkeys that she was told that. If it was, then fair enough - if it wasn't then she shouldn't have assumed that all monkeys were safe, especially as there was a barrier to prevent her get that close.


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Dear lady from the article

Please explain to me again how your life is really, really hard.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

panther_87k said:


> did anyone actually read the article??
> She was given a bag of nuts to feed the monkeys and told to feed them from her fingers (not just throw them in) the staff cant say "dont put your fingers near them" and then say "feed them like this".
> yes there is obvious exaggeration on her part, theres no way she needs help with her care when she only lost less than half of each the two fingers. However the owners and staff should definately be held responsible too, she was just feeding them in the way they had told her to.


Hmm, yeh she does claim she was told to use her fingers... I would have thought they were supposed to grab with their hands...


----------



## HalfYeti (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm curious how it was those specific fingers that got injured, and not the two (thumb and pointer) that you would expect to be holding the nut to give to the monkey.


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

If she makes a mint out of this I might finger a monkey too!


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

her life is ruined... because she lost the tips of two fingers... please explain how that works!! stupid idiot...

i lost the use of my left hand for a couple weeks and still had to work full time at the kennels, it was sore and difficult and im very happy that it wasnt permanent but even if it was, my 'life' would not have been ruined by it. sounds like she's trying to make some quick cash!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Human nature to exploit and gain.
Most would do the same.
Gp anyway...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Have to agree! *shrug*

We get more and more like the Americans every day and since solicitors have been allowed to advertise, it's all about PI insurance encouraging people to make personal injury claims.

There's no such thing as an accident nowadays - it's always someone else's fault, even if the claimant falls over - they'll blame someone else.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

hahha her fingers look like willies


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Just realised this was old soap.
Didnt read all.lol

Nobody would say to put fingers in.
Yes the nut for him...

Strangers can spook etc.

Quite alot of bull in story.
Animal smugler.lol

Some think you need to smuggle to get and dont know about captive private.

He is a cuddly male.
Female more nervous..

Had similiar at parks...
Demanding to get in.
Wee nip and want comp...

Even wet paint sign on swing.
Dad says felt dry...
Ok if you say so.

Cliam for new trousers as paint was on.

I know its not the same..lol

People want hands on...
Even when aware of what could happ..

Gp are weird...
Cant be bothrred..

Why privates better...


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

The above was written in the forum of a haiku...nearly.

I seriously hope she gets laughed at when she tries to sue though, i don't care how tame someone says their pets are, i still don't put my fingers near the sharp ends.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Kiel said:


> The above was written in the forum of a haiku...nearly.
> 
> I seriously hope she gets laughed at when she tries to sue though, i don't care how tame someone says their pets are, i still don't put my fingers near the sharp ends.


Cant win.
Hope it reads ok.

If its a dig ill take as compliment.
2 passions in life.
Monkeys and jujitsu.

So haiku compliment..

But degrees in english and grammer or college education.
Dont say your a good exotic keeper...

And st 50yrs of age.
It will get worse...lol


----------

